# kein Zugriff ins Netz im Netzwerk



## liviahope (13. Mai 2004)

hallo,
dies ist mein erster eintrag, hoffe ich mache es richtig!
habe ein PC und mein Laptop per netgear vernetzt (Funknetzwerk).
klappt alles sehr gut, kann nur nicht mit meinem laptop ins internet.
kann mir jemand verraten, was ich einstellen muß?
habe leider soweit gar keine Ahnung!
danke
liviahope


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
du solltest schon angeben welche Betriebssystem*e* du
benutzt, welches Windows oder Linux.
*hier kannst du über einen Link*  über die evtl. nötige Konfiguration deines
Routers dich informieren
Wenn man alle Möglichkeiten schreiben wollte wäre die Seite  voll. ;-)


----------



## Script_Kiddie (31. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht hast du vergessen, den Standard-Gateway in der Internetverbindung deines Laptops einzustellen, oder du hast ihm keine IP zugewiesen (sofern der Router nicht als DHCP-Server fungiert). Überprüfe auch mal den DNS und die Proxyeinstellungen!
Greetz


----------

